# Corona Old Boy parts



## Sherlocke (Nov 7, 2011)

I just bought a Corona Old Boy in pewter from 4noggins. On my first attempt at unscrewing the cover/cap for the butane nozzle, the screw flew off and is lost in my car somewhere. I vacuumed every nook and cranny, and sifted through the crud, but no screw.

I don't think the screw is necessary, and the Old Boy operates just fine, but I'd like a replacement screw.

From googling a bit, I discovered that since Savinelli closed up their NC location in the USA, Music City Marketing is USA handling distribution and repairs for Corona. Their website seems to be geared towards retailers, and didn't offer me any help.

Does anyone know where to source this part?









In the image linked above, I believe it's the part called "Gaseinfillschraube."

Thanks


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear the NC center is closed. I've had excellent service from them in the past. 

If no one response here, I'd suggest contacting Ted Swearington at smokingpipes.com. If anyone knows where you can get parts or service, I bet he will.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Ah yes, the old Gaseinfillschraube...I lost mine as well. PLEASE post if you're able to find a replacement!


----------



## 4noggins (May 9, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I can get the filler screw, or most parts for that matter. If you need anything drop me an email or call me and I'll see what I can do for you.

Rich
4noggins.com


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Fantastic! I know it doesn't affect the function, but it just isn't the same, knowing my Old Boy is incomplete!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Just an update: Rich came through, of course, and the Old Boy is back on it's feet, looking good!


----------



## Sherlocke (Nov 7, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Just an update: Rich came through, of course, and the Old Boy is back on it's feet, looking good!


Yeah, 4noggins ordered me a screw as well. $9 shipped, but it beats the heck out of doing forensics under my car seats.

Lesson learned: Be careful when unscrewing the fuel refill screw from now on.


----------



## bvanbranden (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi to all,

I also lost my "Gaseinfillschraube" :-( ... Seems an easy object to loose, seen the amount of me too's under this forum item.

Can anybody help me out where I can find the infamous "Gaseinfillschraube" for my Corona Old Boy ? I'm living in Europe, but I'll gladly pay a premium to receive this screw.

Thanks a lot in advance.

Bruno van Branden
reachable by email on "bruno at vanbranden dot lu"


----------



## 4noggins (May 9, 2009)

Bruno,

Email me with the model and color that you need the screw for. I can get one. The cost is US$9.00 plus shipping. If you order some other stuff through my website, I'll include it and you can save the shipping on it.

[email protected]

Rich
4noggins.com


----------

